# Cold, Windy, Livingston Blues 1-04



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

What a difference a day makes. We started across the 190 bridge looking down at 3 foot waves crashing into the north side of the causway, the water looked looked something like chocolate milk. When we got to the ramp it was obvious that the waves were going to be to big to launch without swamping our boat. So we went to plan "B" we drove back around the lake to Tigerville and put in at a more protected ramp. The east side of the lake was not nearly as stirred up and the water was much clearer than the west side had been further up the lake so our hopes were lifting some. We found a large group of shad right away hanging out over a creek and got some nice sized shad the first throw of our cast net. The lake was ROUGH as we put out our drift sock. I was fishing again with Ted Imhoff of Kingsbury TX. We caught a few nice eater fish then Ted caught a nice 20 lb. blue that put up a good fight. We drifted across a small channel and Ted told me he was hung up, it did not look hung to me and I told him "you've got a good fish keep the line tight and reel him in". I don't think he was convinced for a few minutes as he pumped the fish toward the boat but when it dove and made a big run he knew he had a good one. We got him in and it was a personal best for Ted at 41 lbs. We continued to drift and hung another good fish that just would not come up. It pulled hard off the front of the boat but abruptly turned and ran right back into the line of another rod, thats where I messed up, I tried to reel the other line in and just as it got a little tight on the line with the big fish everything went slack and she was gone. Sorry Ted, my bad on that one. Seemed to be a really nice fish. Should have just left it alone and dealt with the mess after we got the fish on board. But everyone knows about hindsight. We caught 8 more nice eaters and called it a day, We were both cold and wind burned but another nice day on Livingston. All big fish released to fight another day...


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Man, awesome job!


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job GG way to stick with it, looks like goin' out on a cold, windy day paid off in a big way, sorry to hear about the one that got away.

Kody


----------



## Mrs. Bleed~Fish (Nov 22, 2009)

I want to catch one like that! Nice catch!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG! Those are great fish texasGG I can't tear myself away from the hot fishing below the dam yet, but soon, soon as they slow down back there,lol.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Way to go Gary, glad your dad is enjoying himself, keep his pole bent


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

wtg Gary that is some good fishing right there.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

There are bigger ones in there and I can't wait til you post the pics of them. Keep going strong and it will happen.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

We are going to let this little cold spell pass and then get after them again next week. I'm still looking for that 60 pounder GG. I'm planning on being on the water a bunch in the next three weeks. Holler at me if you see me out there. You can't miss my boat "REEL *******'S" ... Dwayne I got a place for ya if you want to go.


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

BAM! beautiful fish TexasGG, I bet you'll get your 50-60. Congrats


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

texasGG said:


> We are going to let this little cold spell pass and then get after them again next week. I'm still looking for that 60 pounder GG. I'm planning on being on the water a bunch in the next three weeks. Holler at me if you see me out there. You can't miss my boat "REEL *******'S" ... Dwayne I got a place for ya if you want to go.


Thanks Gary if we can get the weather rite on the weekend or I may have to schedule a day off work.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

He will come down with slime fever if he has to, get him on a big one texasGG!


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_That's wut I'm talkn bout. _


----------

